# Datenzähler programmieren aber wie?



## örs (9. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen ich hätte da mal eine Frage. 

Ich habe gerade mal 1/2 Java Theorie hinter mir und muss nun ein Programm schreiben. 

Das Programm oder Java Applet muss ein Datenstream (Internetverbindung) auslesen und diesen während der Aufrechterhaltung der Internetverbindung zusammenzählen. 

Könnte man nicht die ankommenden Daten mit einem Packetfilter zählen und diese dann in einer Datei speichern, diese Daten in der Datei wiederum auslesen und sie am Bildschirm ausgeben als Total. 

Dies ist doch garnicht möglich mit JAVA, haben mir Freunde gesagt, für sowas brauche man die Sprache: c. 

Bin ich auf dem Holzweg oder wie könnte ich das Problem angehen? 

Ps. Habe noch 1 Monat Zeit. 

Besten Dank für Tips, kann sie brauchen  :bahnhof:  ......Greets greenhorn örs


----------



## abollm (9. Apr 2005)

Grundsätzlich Bemerkung:
Natürlich geht das mit Java, und zwar sowohl als Applet als auch als Applikation. Diesen Blödsinn, dass das nur mit C (C++) gehen soll, möge dein Bekannter hier im Forum einmal begründen, Link vom Forum hast du ja. Ich freue mich dann schon auf die Diskussion hier.

Was genau willst du zusammenzählen - Anzahl gelesener Bytes, Links etc.?

Hast du dich mit den Klassen der API von Sun schon einmal näher asueinandergesetzt? - Wenn nein, dann auf folgenden Link gehen:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/

Du kannst das Thema beispielsweise mit denn Klassen "java.xml.*" angehen.


----------



## Spacerat (12. Apr 2005)

Ach ja... die C-Lobby... hihihi...

Also wenn ihr mich fragt, kann man (ohne besondere Rechte und ohne PHP allerdings nur vom Applet-Server) sich mit URL.openStream einen InputStream der URL besorgen. Diesen kann man in einem ByteArrayOutputStream puffern, mit toByteArray() die Bytes zählen, das ByteArray an ein ByteArrayInputStream übergeben, womit man wie zovor wieder einen InputStream erhält, den man genauso wie den mit URL.openStream() weiterverarbeiten kann.

Wenn man es geschickt anstellt, kann man sich sogar ohne Zertifizierung des Applets über PHP Seiten von anderen Servern (darüber lasse ich mich allerdings hier nicht aus) holen.

cu Spacerat


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Apr 2005)

> Könnte man nicht die ankommenden Daten mit einem Packetfilter zählen und diese dann in einer Datei speichern, diese Daten in der Datei wiederum auslesen und sie am Bildschirm ausgeben als Total.


Was willst du überhaupt??? Für eine BESTIMMTE Verbindung (Socket) die Bytes zählen - oder irgendwie global alles an der "Netzwerkkarte"?

letzters dürfte mit Java schwierig sein, ersteres ist simpel


----------

